# Rocking And Rolling! How To Stop The Rock N Roll?



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

We are now at the dealer taking delivery of our 31kfw and only have our 2 small dogs with us. We are noticing alot of motion. I can't imagine when the kids get in here.

Does anyone have the tripod type stabilizers for fifth wheels? Do they work?

Does anyone have the BAL wheel locks? Do they work?

Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with the tripod stabilizers but I know from experience the BAL wheel locks have help us dramatically with movement on our tt. I have one and just have it on one side and it's helped, I can only imagine the difference one on each side would make. Hope this helps some.

Brad


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Were the stabilizer jacks down while you were at the dealership? I have the ultra fab lock-n-chock for between the tires and they help with the forward and backward motion. James


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, the rear scissor jacks are down. The slide out dinnette/sofa is out. The front jacks are down.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

hgtv junkie said:


> We are now at the dealer taking delivery of our 31kfw and only have our 2 small dogs with us. *We are noticing alot of motion.* I can't imagine when the kids get in here.
> 
> Does anyone have the tripod type stabilizers for fifth wheels? Do they work?
> 
> ...


Well,...um never mind!









MaeJae









BTW ...Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We have the same problem and so I have been looking into a cure. From what I read on all the forums, JT's Strongarm Jack Stabilizers are the ticket along with a BAL wheel chock. I was told to forget the king pin (tripod) stabilizers because they don't help at all. We currently just have the BAL chock and it does help, but not enough. We plan on buying the JT's Stabilizers at some point, maybe when we go to Alberta in a few weeks if we have time...I can't find a place where they are available in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

hgtv junkie said:


> Does anyone have the BAL wheel locks? Do they work?


I can attest to the effectiveness of the BAL Wheel Chocks. They really work. The new ones even have a way to be locked so they won't be stolen. Sean (Pro Pride Hitches) sells them on his site as well.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We had noticed the amount of movement on our 31 KFW Roo and set out to find a way to reduce it.

We had the BAL chocks but they still did not seem to work as well on the 31 KFW as they did on our previous 5er ( much lighter ).

A friend suggested that we try his wheel chocks. They are the ones that fit between the tires at the closest point and are off the ground. (They more or less put pressure against each tire) All I can tell you is that they made a big difference over the BAL chocks.

Also when we set up I get the rig close to level and then put the rear stabilizers down. Once they are down I will extend the forward jacks a little bit more to place a little more weight on the rear stabilizers but not enough that they take the brunt of the weight. They are not designed for that much weight.

By doing the previous mentioned procedures it pretty much take a big chunk out of the movement. We have given thought to the stabilizer kit but with the little movement we have we are not in a rush to add them but most likely will someday.

We are from Southern California and used to a little shaking ( earthquakes) Just kidding !!!

Wes


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> We had noticed the amount of movement on our 31 KFW Roo and set out to find a way to reduce it.
> 
> We had the BAL chocks but they still did not seem to work as well on the 31 KFW as they did on our previous 5er ( much lighter ).
> 
> ...


These are the BAL chocks that we have and they work great. Sounds like the kind you are refering to in your post.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Does anyone have the BAL wheel locks? Do they work?


I can attest to the effectiveness of the BAL Wheel Chocks. They really work. The new ones even have a way to be locked so they won't be stolen. Sean (Pro Pride Hitches) sells them on his site as well.
[/quote]

X2. We use two of the BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chocks on our 29BHS, one on each side, and they make a world of difference. They can't help but make things better, IMHO!

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> These are the BAL chocks that we have and they work great. Sounds like the kind you are refering to in your post.


Those are the ones I was referring to. I didn't know there was another kind of BAL chocks. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Airboss said:


> These are the BAL chocks that we have and they work great. Sounds like the kind you are refering to in your post.


Those are the ones I was referring to. I didn't know there was another kind of BAL chocks. Sorry for the confusion.
[/quote]

No biggie. BAL makes this kind, too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the tripod but notice very little difference in motion. I would try the BAL chocks.

Truthfully, I use the tripod every time but rarely put it too tight. I use it to keep my girls from walking into the hitch set up which lines right up with there foreheads. The tripod forces them to walk around it.

John


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Airboss said:


> These are the BAL chocks that we have and they work great. Sounds like the kind you are refering to in your post.


Those are the ones I was referring to. I didn't know there was another kind of BAL chocks. Sorry for the confusion.
[/quote]

These are the ones we have and I have them on both sides. I'm 6'5", we have a dog and 2 kids and I don't feel any rocking. I do feel the camper moving when they are wrestling around on the bed but no rocking. That gets stopped quick when trying to sleep.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> These are the BAL chocks that we have and they work great. Sounds like the kind you are refering to in your post.


Those are the ones I was referring to. I didn't know there was another kind of BAL chocks. Sorry for the confusion.
[/quote]

No biggie. BAL makes this kind, too.
[/quote]

These are the kind I was talking about, too.

Mike


----------

